# سنة جديدة مع اعضاء مباركين جدد



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

*سنة جديدة مع اعضاء مباركين جدد*

تم تعيين كل من:

*مخلص تادرس* 

*artamisss* 

*blackguitar* 


و حابين نشوف تفاعل اكثر من الاخوة الجدد حتى تكون فرصة طيبة لكي ينظموا الى مجموعة الاعضاء المباركين


سلام و نعمة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 يناير 2006)

مخلص تادرس 

artamisss 

blackguitar 

الف الف مبروك ياجماعة


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووك للاعضاء المباركين الجدد

ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## استفانوس (1 يناير 2006)

*الف مبروك
للاخوة المحبوبون في نظر الرب
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
الى الامام*


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك يا رجاله وربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه :give_rose


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا جماعه ويارب نكون عند حسن ظنكوا*


----------



## Michael (2 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك لكل من

مخلص تادرس 

artamisss 

blackguitar 

وان شاء الله نشوف مواضيعكم ومشاركاتكم معنا

سلام ونعمة

والف مبروك لكم


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2006)

*الف مبروك وهما فعلا اعضاء مباركين *


----------



## antoon refaat (2 يناير 2006)

البركه هلت بأعضائنا خلت المنتدي مبارك


----------



## ezzzak (4 يناير 2006)

مبروك يا شباب 


وربنا يبارككم


----------



## Messias (9 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك للأنضمام لمجموعه الأعضاء المباركين و الرب يبارككم دائما


----------

